# Slow Motion (HR vs THR)



## chamelea (Feb 19, 2004)

A dTiVo fan forever, I love TiVo and am satisfied with DirecTV ... and my HR10-250 is aging. I fancy the multi-benefits of a HR-34, but will I miss my familiar TiVo features?

*SLOW MOTION* 
Slow mo (and frame-by-frame step motion) might be a deal-killer for me. I use it constantly for sports, so I'm going to be unhappy without it.

The D* units require a long-press to activate it. But I also just read of an HR34 shortcut using the PAUSE key? Anybody using it, and how does it compare with TiVo's slow/step motion?

*DUAL TUNERS*
I frequently use the down-arrow to swap tuners with active buffers. I see the HR requires "activating" the buffer ... sounds like a hassle?

*MENU PERFORMANCE*
I've read menu action is slower on the HR units, but some say it's no different?

Please opine ... the more the better ... thanks much.

Maybe I'll just get both HR34 and THR-22. That would give me a sports unit, plus all of the other whole-home benefits. Since I've never switched to HD, maybe I can get a great bundle and a new dish. 

_keywords: Slow motion is incredibly difficult for searching the forum.
(aka: slo-mo, slow-mo, slo Mo, slow Mo, sloMo, slowMo)
_


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

On the HR34, you do have to activate being able to swap between the live tuners. You do it once and it stays enabled for, I think, two hours. Other than that it's a lot like TiVo.

The HR34 is supposed to be very fast - I have never seen or used one. The THR22 will feel very comfortable for you as an HR10 user.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 9, 2005)

Also the 22 can't do whole home.


----------



## Timbeau (May 31, 2002)

I had my Directivos for about 10 yrs and I now have an HR34 and I swap between tuners periodically. It works satisfactorily. It's not quite as fast as the Tivo was, but it is definitely acceptable. Initially you have to hit the down arrow twice, but after that it is just once.

Slow motion is available, but I don't recall the keystrokes. I have an MX-500 and programmed that using learning and can't get the slow-mo to work. I think the Directv remote must send multiple signals that the MX-500 can't learn. I don't use it much but my recollection is that it works about the same as it did on the Tivo.

Menus can be much slower than on a Tivo but not always. The HR34 is much much better than it was 6 months ago.

As joed32 said, whole home is not available on the THR22 which was the deciding factor for me. I've had my unit for about 6 months and I really like the whole home.

One nice thing I just discovered is the previous channel button. It will not only switch to the previos channel, but it will switch to playing a recorded show if that's the last thing you were watching. It's nice for sports like baseball because you can switch back to your recorded show between innings. And it is very fast -- pretty much instantaneous.

When you go into the menu of recorded show it always starts you at the beginning (last show recorded). I liked the way the Tivo took you to the last recorded show you watched.

Overall I like the HR34. Some things I liked better on the Tivo, some are better on the HR34.


----------



## Tucker2 (Dec 6, 2006)

I just replaced my HR10-250 with a THR22-100. I am pleased with the performance. Slow motion works just as before, quick and responsive. You can also step it frame by frame while in slow motion. The swap/live button (but not the Down Arrow as before) on the remote switches between the two tuners and there is the much desired 30 minute buffer on EACH tuner (with no setup). I thought I would be upset with the 30 second jump now going to a 30 second fast forward but Im getting used to it and seems like I can stop the commercials closer to the program start than before and skipping forward seems just about as fast. Plus it is pre-programmed so there is no back door code to set on every re-boot. Another plus is that if you hold the instant replay button down or hold the 30 second jump button down, the program rewinds to the beginning or brings you to real time. As before, you can skip from each time marker by starting a rewind or fast forward then hitting the instant replay or 30 second jump buttons. The instant replay button works as in previous TiVo DirecTV boxes. Undelete works fine as before if you want to see something again after deleting it. Searching for a program, actor or subject and the Wish List are as before with Swivel Search added if you are connected to the Internet.

The performance is crisp when pressing a key on the remote and viewing the response on screen and the peanut remote is comfortable to hold and has the familiar layout if you have used one before. One nice change is the select button was put in the center of the 4-way direction buttons as it is on my Logitech remote. My wife uses the TiVo remote and I have a programmable Logitech Harmony. The only problem Ive found so far is that with the HR-10-250 and an older Hughes DVRs I had a programmed button to go directly to the Now Playing List. Now its two presses, TiVo Central and then List. I cant find a way to program a button to go right to List. We are just exploring the movies and programs on demand as we just got the WiFi connection working (see below) but it seems very interesting.

We dont do MRV so that is not a problem for us that DirecTV has hobbled this box so it cant. We do run a TV in the kitchen that mirrors whats on the main TV which works for us with only 2 of us in the house. We did get DirecTVs Cinema Connect Kit to work properly with my wireless router. The first installer could not get it set up and would not leave it even though it was on his work order to install it. But then, his work order also called for the TiVo box and he brought a DirecTV box and had to drive 30 miles one way to pick up the TiVo. He had never installed a TiVo box before and didnt know anything about it. Then, he would not leave the Cinema Kit for me to play with to try and get it working. He said that if he couldnt get it working he couldnt leave it. He was now late due to his hour and a half trip to retrieve my TiVo box and couldnt wait around while we tried to get the connection working. He said I could call DirecTV and have them send me one. In his defense, he was a pretty nice guy and worked with setting things up the way I wanted, he said he was just following policy on not leaving the kit with me. I read here and on other sites about people getting wireless to work so after arguing with the phone DirecTV rep. while he read his script about my box only working with Ethernet and wanting to charge me for the kit if he sent one, I then asked for customer retention. Long story short, they sent a free kit out with orders to leave it with me. Instead of shipping it, they sent it with another installer who also had never seen a TiVo box. This young guy was interested in it though and handed me the box and watched while I initialized it with my laptop and then hooked it to the TiVo and presto, it connected to my WiFi. He seemed interested in learning about the TiVo and why I preferred it over the DirecTV box. He has AT&T U-verse at home so didnt seem to be poisoned against the TiVo like others Ive had contact with.

In conclusion, Im mad it took so long for the TiVo box to happen. I held out for years hoping like a lot of you did. I was also not happy paying the $10 HD fee plus the $5 TiVo fee but as it worked our, I got the box & Slimline 3 dish plus the Cinema kit & installation for free and HD free for a year and DVR fee free for a year. My total monthly bill is now $3 less than before. I had to sign a 2 year agreement but out here in the sticks, I dont have much choice for TV. There is another long story about how my older Hughes HDVR2 couldnt be activated when my HR10-250 stopped working but Ill save that for another day. After 2 hours on the phone I did find someone there who knew hot to turn on my older legacy equipment as its referred to in a not so nice tone. This is after 3 previous people told me it was impossible.

If you have waited for DirecTV TiVo like me and arent interested in Multi Room Viewing, get the new TiVo. Youll like it.


----------



## chamelea (Feb 19, 2004)

Tucker2 said:


> ... The only problem Ive found so far is that with the HR-10-250 and an older Hughes DVRs I had a programmed button to go directly to the Now Playing List. Now its two presses, TiVo Central and then List.


Thanks to all for feedback. I'm thinking now I'll try to just get the dTiVo, and skip the HR-34.

Regarding a jump to Now Playing, I do that on the HR10 with the LEFT (or back?) button on the 4-way. Pressing 'left' takes me straight to the last menu I had used.


----------



## Tucker2 (Dec 6, 2006)

Regarding a jump to Now Playing said:


> The left button for us has always taken us back to the Play/Resume/Delete page for the recorded program being watched. I don't recall what it does on live programming but will check it out tonight.


----------



## chamelea (Feb 19, 2004)

Thanks for all above advice. I did finally accept D*'s offer to upgrade to the THR22 at $99, with no other installation fee. They also gave 1-yr credit on the HD fee, plus the remainder of this season's Sunday Ticket. In summary, I'm completely satisfied with the THR22 nearly identical features & functions and the much-improved PQ.

I had decided to upgrade only to TiVo HD, punt on the HR34, and also keep my existing 10-250. Upon late arrival, the installer says he could upgrade me to a new SWM dish, which would invalidate use of my older receiver. Otherwise, he could leave the older elliptical 3-head dish, requiring a new feed (thru my very tight crawl-space) to my livingroom ... somewhat more time-consuming. Since I really wanted the new dish anyway, I punted on the 10-250. He suggested I might be able to call back and get a replacement DVR for self-install, using the existing second feed cable. Living alone, my only reason for the second DVR is for missed Season Passes, and general redundancy.

At least I'm back in business on local channels, especially my 49er games, with TiVo's classic Slow Motion. But, where the H is my free Sunday Ticket ... I can't find where it appears in the schedule??


----------



## chamelea (Feb 19, 2004)

Oh ... one more thing regarding 30-skip versus 30-slip.

I saw a thread (on DBSTALK) that someone was able to get the backdoor code (SPS30S) to enable 30-skip on the THR22. That hasn't yet worked for me. Anyone aware of a magic key?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

This is done through a menu item now, under Remote Control settings, "Step 5".


----------



## Tucker2 (Dec 6, 2006)

stevel said:


> This is done through a menu item now, under Remote Control settings, "Step 5".


Steve,

What does your step 5 say? There is nothing in setup or in the manual that I have about a 30 second skip. You can skip to the next "tick" mark. You can fast forward in 30 second jumps (slip). You can advance to the end of the program or to the beginning but nothing about skipping in 30 second jumps.

Tuck


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Oh, right - I misremembered what this does. I do recall that the SPS30S method does nothing on the THR22.


----------



## chamelea (Feb 19, 2004)

Thank you both. I followed Steve's suggestion (to menu #4, not #5) but it offers only the election of 30-slip versus skp-to-tick. There's no option for 30-skip.

I found this one thread at DBStalk discussing THR22 and SPS30S backdoor for 30-Skip. The same info is in this TiVoComm thread.

The OP (billux) reported the following software:
Version 018A
id 11.2.3-01-3-627 (as later corrected by OP billux)

One other person confirmed it in the same thread, but he was using the remote control in RF mode. Also, he said it works on only one of his two THR22 units. Apparently there are only these two reports of getting 30-SKIP to work on the THR22.

I just 'timed' it at 13 seconds to SLIP through 10 commercials, compared to maybe 3 or 4 seconds to use the older skp. It rates as a minor annoyance.


----------



## Joe Goforth (Jun 10, 2018)

I followed this thread but never did see an answer to how to playback in slow motion on my TiVo bolt with the standard remote. I've only had mine 6 months so it should be a later version.


----------

